# Royal decree giving free healthcare where to find?



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to find so i can download it where the royal decreee new law is located in writing that was passed recently giving us free healthcare/SIP card preferably in spanish,can anyone help?,i have the social security number,the form asistencia sanitaria which i have filled in,just now waiting for the letter legislation to come from uk,but i want to be able to show this royal decree to the medical centre beacuse people have been turned away!,and told they are not entitled to healthcare /SIP card even though they all the documents.

bulldog


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it is in here somewhere.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...itaria-sip-cards-new-rules-success-story.html


----------



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> I think it is in here somewhere.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...itaria-sip-cards-new-rules-success-story.html



Not there gus,i am still looking myself if anyone has a link?

bulldog


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

try this link http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2012/08/04/pdfs/BOE-A-2012-10477.pdf

it's from the British Embassy in Spain website

they also have a translation of it here http://ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/help-for-BNs/royal-decree-1192-2012


----------



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Chica,

Box cadburys on its way!!


----------

